# round corners on coffee table



## FloydWRogers (Nov 15, 2011)

I am somewhat of a new guy to this but am trying to build a rounded end coffee table. is there a attachment for a router that will allow me to cut a round or a half round end on a coffee table.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Rockler Ellipse/Circle Router Jig - Rockler Woodworking Tools

==



FloydWRogers said:


> I am somewhat of a new guy to this but am trying to build a rounded end coffee table. is there a attachment for a router that will allow me to cut a round or a half round end on a coffee table.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

FloydWRogers said:


> I am somewhat of a new guy to this but am trying to build a rounded end coffee table. is there a attachment for a router that will allow me to cut a round or a half round end on a coffee table.


I would make a template from MDF with the same radius as required for the table. This can be made with a jig saw and sanded to a perfect finish. Clamp the template to the table and using a straight bearing bit go around the end of the table and repeat for the other end. It's best to cut the corners off the table first.
These two small scale mock-up shots are to illustrate my explanation.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Shouldn't your picture show a top bearing bit in the router Harry ?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gavin, the template should be on the bottom with this bit. Using a bit with the bearing on the end is safer since the cutter is not exposed.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok, I see how that would be safer.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Sorry guys, it was late at night when I did the set-up and of course you are correct, I showed it upside down, but I'm happy to see that you are taking notice of my posts!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeaaa, I was scratching my head also. Harry, I was going to ask for a pic of the finished product. I knew if anyone could make a square piece, out of a smaller round piece, it would be you!! ;o)


----------

